# Philadelphia PA 2011-12



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

What the heck is going on. 1-3in??? All my snow stuff is still in the weeds. I guess i better get it out. Just in case. Even tho im willing to bet we get nothing.


----------



## Matt10486 (Mar 4, 2009)

on grassy areas it may accumlate to 1-3 they say.. poconos and lehigh valley anywhere from 4-8


----------



## GM_Fan40 (Aug 29, 2011)

Already had 2 people pass.me today with their blades on. Lol


----------



## b-rock (Oct 19, 2011)

Im in central PA and they are saying 4 to 8..nothing like getting ready the last minute!!!


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

philly is now at 3-5, get the blades on and the saws out cause leaves + snow = SH*T storm


----------



## b-rock (Oct 19, 2011)

I HATE RUST;1332664 said:


> philly is now at 3-5, get the blades on and the saws out cause leaves + snow = SH*T storm


Its gonna be wet and heavy!!! Good luck everyone and be safe...Make that money!!!!!


----------



## GM_Fan40 (Aug 29, 2011)

I feel like if i put my blade on now im just gonna jinx us!


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

GM_Fan40;1332677 said:


> I feel like if i put my blade on now im just gonna jinx us!


Dont worry, i already did. got all 3 pickups ready and working about 3 hours ago


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Anybody wanna help me out in Berks. I've got nothing ready right now.


----------



## Lone136 (Sep 18, 2010)

Well after work today I did get mine out and come to find out the solenoid had gone bad from last year. I installed the spare I had and low and behold it works again.
I have to work at the shop tomorrow so it will stay on the truck and if I have some time there I will clean it up and give it a good look over


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

township was putting on salters n plows today, iv been getting ready for leaf removals, not snow! wtf mother nature! hopefully this is a sign that this winter will be nice n snowy.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Says 1-3 for philly. WTF all my mowing equipment is out and none of my equipment is close to being ready?


----------



## GM_Fan40 (Aug 29, 2011)

Dont worry i put my blade and salter on a little bit ago, so now Delco isnt going to get sh*t outta this storm..


----------



## johnyredd99 (Nov 19, 2007)

* locations...most of central pennsylvania 

* hazard types...heavy wet snow...which will be mixed with rain 
for a few hours after the onset near...and to the southeast of 
intestate 81. 

* accumulations...5 to 10 inches of snow...with localized amounts 
around 1 foot.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

The forecast hasn't changed much over night here. I'm in Lower bucks right along the I95 corridor. Were right on the line between a coating -2" and 2-4" but it looks as if there will be little accumulation on the pavement, most will be on the grass and trees..


----------



## CS-LAWNSERVICE (Sep 3, 2011)

snowing now in Winchester Virginia along I-81 so its heading your way boys 6:10 am


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

yep, u were right. i woke up today and what do you know my whole lawn is covered!!! O and accuweather.com says theres 6.1in of snow on the way for Malvern!


----------



## GM_Fan40 (Aug 29, 2011)

anyone else in Delco have their blades on? The weather reports dont sound to promising for us but what gets me is how it wasnt supposed to get so cold and switch over to snow till later this evening. Good for us maybe?


----------



## jeffslawnservic (Apr 23, 2009)

Starting to become a mess up here in NE Philly, its sticking to the streets but it is more slush and ice than anything. Peoples cars are starting to slide around.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

jeffslawnservic;1333388 said:


> Starting to become a mess up here in NE Philly, its sticking to the streets but it is more slush and ice than anything. Peoples cars are starting to slide around.


yep.. we just got calls for a couple places that want salt already, whoohoo! 2hrs ago, one manager was still swearing they wouldnt need anything, i went there in person and he said look... nothing sticking, 1.5hrs later, uh, yeah sidewalks getting bad so need you to come by now lol.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

GM_Fan40;1333351 said:


> anyone else in Delco have their blades on? The weather reports dont sound to promising for us but what gets me is how it wasnt supposed to get so cold and switch over to snow till later this evening. Good for us maybe?


We pulled out 4 of ours last night just incase so we can hookup fast, but we'd be moving them in november anyway so just doing it ahead of time. spreaders go in fast and have some bulk left over from last year since our bulk and bagged delivery is coming in a little over a week.


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

well how did everyone else do? we didnt need to salt or plow, everything is almost melted here, so begins all the treework we will be getting from this


----------



## BFBoss (Jan 16, 2011)

Plowed and salted. Salted because the low tem was 26. Definantly a lot of trees and stuff to cut up now


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Plowed last night and salted. Getting a meyer installed tomorrow and a boss v two days after.


----------



## GM_Fan40 (Aug 29, 2011)

Anyone think we will get a storm before christmas? Farmers almanac says we are supposed to get one between december 17 and 20th


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Accu weather's long range 15 day has been saying possible something. The dates keep changing so we'll see what happens. Nothing huge though, but a nice 4-6" storm would be a great 2 push storm to kick off the season!


----------



## GM_Fan40 (Aug 29, 2011)

Sure would! Id take that!


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Whats up for tonight? I know I am at least salting but don't know about dropping blades?


----------



## b-rock (Oct 19, 2011)

In central pa they are saying 2 to 4..


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

yeah were getting something, everyone stay safe tonight.


----------



## news913 (Jan 15, 2011)

According to 6abc.com and the weather channel it looks like sunny skies and temps highs in the 40's. It doesn't look like were getting any snow down here in delco at least for a few weeks out! It definitely be nice to get a 6 inch storm though to get things going!!!


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Looks like we might get some action this weekend?


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

ya ill believe it when i see it.......im tired of twiddling my thumbs in front of this computer screen..lol


----------



## GM_Fan40 (Aug 29, 2011)

Anyone down in delco pullin their blades out for this weekend?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

GM_Fan40;1420927 said:


> Anyone down in delco pullin their blades out for this weekend?


Mine has been on since DEC. LOL I dont think we are going to get enough to plow. But we will see.


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

im thinking it will be a salting event if anything.....i am seeing guys with there plows on driving around.....there jnxing us all.....haha


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

surrounding towns are douching the roads . somethings brewing.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

GM_Fan40;1420927 said:


> Anyone down in delco pullin their blades out for this weekend?


Yeah just got in from hooking up blades and spreaders.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

better work fast , that aint gonna be around too long:laughing:

60 and rain mon.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

1-3" along the I-95 corridor for early Sat am through late Sat lunchtime..


----------



## jeffslawnservic (Apr 23, 2009)

If anyone is interested in more work I am looking for either a truck or skid to help with a lot in Northeast Philadelphia. If you have a salt spreader its a plus but not necessary. Either message me on here or call me at 215-534-3224. Lets hope for some snow


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

So whats this im hearing we may get something this weekend??


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

*MACKMAN , dont believe the hype , it's a sequel .were now a foot short of the status quo . 
5 more weeks to go . 
my ellios is burning , return shortly *


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

this winter has been a bust..they have been back n forth between snow n no snow all day...lets just look forward for nxt winter i guess.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

were do our 12" . whether it be 3- 4"s , 2 6''s :laughing:

i say , 0-5" . lets see if im correct


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

lol u could be on 6abc as long as u look as good as cecily tynan...Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

she just posted 2-4 for areas S O U T H of phila pa .

48 horas out . 
bowtie says no snow :laughing:


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

KPZ Enterprises;1451030 said:


> lol u could be on 6abc as long as u look as good as cecily tynan...Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


im sticking with 0-5


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

All my trucks are ready and i refuse to listen to the weather "professionals" any more this year!!! if i wake up and theres snow on the ground i go to work Thumbs Up SIMPLE as that !!!!


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

you cant fool mother nature


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

and once again we get nothing!


----------



## GM_Fan40 (Aug 29, 2011)

I just put all my stuff away for the summer today.. Better luck next year!


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

haha i was just thinking of doing the same thing


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I hope you guys are geared up ready to go. This could be a bad one. LMAO:laughing::laughing:


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

im hoping the storm takes a turn n comes up the coast. lol...those lucky virginians r getting 6-12in of the good stuff!!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

KPZ Enterprises;1452480 said:


> im hoping the storm takes a turn n comes up the coast. lol...those lucky virginians r getting 6-12in of the good stuff!!


Road Trip. We should pack up and head south.


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

hell ya....go down there n see all the license plates from all the snow deprived states.hahaha


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

who else thinks its safe to start putting equipment away for summer?


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

idk...maybe if we put everything away it will finially snow!! haha....id hate to put everything away then have to take it back out so im leaving my stuff out till at least mid march,


----------



## GM_Fan40 (Aug 29, 2011)

I put mine away 2 weeks ago..


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

GM_Fan40;1462614 said:


> I put mine away 2 weeks ago..


guess iv been to lazzy.. lol


----------



## jeffslawnservic (Apr 23, 2009)

My stuff is going away tomorrow, time to put the snow stuff in the back and the landscape stuff in the front. I didnt even touch the snow blower at all this year its still sitting from last. But on a good note I think I am only sitting on 3 bags of salt, a buddy of mine is sitting on a few pallets.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

hey mackman http://writedge.com/winter-2014-predicted-catastrophic/


----------

